# Louisiana Limits Sabine Lake this Weekend



## Captain Marty (Jul 14, 2006)

Sabine Lake has suffered from a lot of rain during the month of May. But finally, the lake has cleared and the trout, reds and flounder are biting. PM me if interested in a charter on Sabine Lake.


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

Nice work, Captain Marty..


----------

